# The One Song...



## billmd6753 (Oct 23, 2008)

What is the one song that helps push you through a max set of deads or squats?  Let's hear it!


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2008)

Zany & The Prophet - 384.000

Ok so I'm all about techno/hardstyle/hardcore, so the shit that gets me going gives a lot of people headaches lol


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 23, 2008)

The Showdown - Dagon Undone


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't usually pay attention to the music while working out, it's more of a distraction than a motivator to me.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Don't usually pay attention to the music while working out, it's more of a distraction than a motivator to me.



Haha, I see music as a distraction from my distractions. I can't focus until I put my headphones on.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 23, 2008)

Also, my "One Song" changes from time to time. right now, Static X - Destroyer really gets me going.







YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Oct 23, 2008)

And Also, this here is my all time secret weapon. this one turns me into a maniac. I would say easily a 10% strength gain off of this one, so I save it for when I really need it.






YouTube Video


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Don't usually pay attention to the music while working out, it's more of a distraction than a motivator to me.



Shit... I always have headphones in, if I don't I end up bs'ing way too much


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 23, 2008)

Anything off the '96 Aenima album by TOOL.  I refuse to workout without headphones unless its an emergency, i.e. dead battery or malfunction. I might fastforward to the second verse of this song or to the second half at around the 6.5 minute mark.  And just for what its worth, the first image is a tool image the rest are fan crap that doesnt match up to tools images but they're not bad.  Tool is known for the weird imagery but great driving songs with lyrical dominance. Usually but no all the times dealing with the some kind of emotional/mental epiphany/transcendence.  I read the lyrics and they eventually helped me change my life, not that I was in ruins or anything. Ok..enough of the rant.   





YouTube Video











or how can you not workout to this:






YouTube Video











or this 





YouTube Video











Love it.  Great tempos for workouts.  I have specific songs for specif work.  
Are you on Steroids? Nah just music.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2008)

Ive had a few songs I've used exclusively on 1RM PR attempts.

Most notable - 
Captain Midnight by Tomahawk





YouTube Video











Eulogy by Tool

Reflection by Tool is great for long circuits, too.

I can't listen to Captain Midnight to this day without getting very nervous, I feel like I'm about to go for a big lift.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I see music as a distraction from my distractions. I can't focus until I put my headphones on.



This is me 100%.  If I'm late getting back my girl says, "you were in there running ya mouth weren't you"  

Just like the Tuesday I needed to do a 20 minute workout.  For whatever reason it was one of those days where everyone wanted to talk to me or ask questions.  I wasted about 20 minutes.

Man I'm ready to hit the gym now!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Haha, I see music as a distraction from my distractions. I can't focus until I put my headphones on.



I used to listen to music a lot when i trained at home, but having headphones on while im lifting always gets in the way anyway, haha.

It's weird, one day i just worked out with no music on and found i had way better focus and concept of rest intervals.

I just get into the music too much and forget to lift 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Would all be solid picks though.


----------



## alexvega (Oct 23, 2008)

*Canci??³n??¿*



billmd6753 said:


> What is the one song that helps push you through a max set of deads or squats?  Let's hear it!



to me it??´s my self sound vives!
listen your ego,if you can you can doit!


----------



## Minhkey (Oct 23, 2008)

I read somewhere that loud music gets your adrenaline flowing, and I think its true. When I start listening to Thug Luv by Tupac ft. Bone thugs I feel like exploding the bar into the sky when i squat.


----------



## CG (Oct 23, 2008)

Shit when I think about it, in the past year I've wrecked 5 or 6 pairs of headhpones in the gym lol..  Every time they break my blackberry (fried my ipod on a run last year so my BB holds my music now) starts BLASTING whatever I'm rockin out to ( usually earns me a few dirty looks lol) and I just wanna drop a db on my phone, cause wtf, I lose my music half way into the workout... Talk about shitty


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's a squat routine I do

1st set @ :36

2nd @ 2:35

3rd @ 5:10

I drop the volume between sets so I can calm down... then build up.






YouTube Video


----------



## billmd6753 (Oct 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## UFC rocks (Oct 24, 2008)

Disturbed - Indestructible, do yourself a favour and go check in out on youtube, great for pumping iron to.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 24, 2008)

All good stuff you guys are posting.  Fear Factory and Soulfly are great bands.  When the heavy stuff gets old I throw on some "Dead can Dance".  Its a weird genre of music but I get into it.  Kinda like meditation music.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 24, 2008)

sweet dreams / manson
sabotage / beastie boys


----------



## Thundaxat (Oct 24, 2008)

'Till I Collapse - Eminem
Never Let Me Down - Kanye
The fast beat and bass in rap works wonders for me
followed by some coldplay or chilli peppers when stretching

oh, and Eye of the Tiger of course


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Slipknot - Eyeless


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 24, 2008)

hatebreed-persaverance, pantera-walk, devildriver-i dreamed i died, swinging the dead, couple others. devildriver gets played alot on leg days.


----------



## biggfly (Oct 24, 2008)

Some AC/DC can get the job done...not a real rap fan, but DJ Felli Fell has "Get Buck in here" and I save a one rep max or final set for the end of the song where it goes(by Lil' Jon) " time to take this mutherfucker to another level!!" That line spurs me on for some reason.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 25, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## mcguin (Oct 25, 2008)

YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love LIVE


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> YouTube Video



I'm sure there must be a story behind why that song inspires you. Yeah... I know you are going to say you were being sarcastic but maybe you might have been hurt by a breakup or got sand kicked in your face?? If that inspired you to workout and get educated that is totally cool dude!!! What's the story?



:  )


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

i listen to "kiss me" because it reminds me of Pfunk

yeah kmon funk
tell us


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 26, 2008)

For all you techno/trance fans here are few good ones for the gym:





YouTube Video











and 






YouTube Video


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

thats a couple. not "a few"


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha okay fine.
This one took me awhile to find but its definitely one of my favorites for the gym:





YouTube Video


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

i really enjoy the video
lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha it was either that video or some video of little kids playing Counter strike online while playing the song.


----------

